# One last question about tyres - speed and load rating



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Need to get four new tyres for our Avant:

205/55/16 (W?)

At the same time as I don't want to skimp on quality, I don't want to spend the earth, like most people, I want something cheap, but good.

I've done a quick search and come up with the following prices (fitted). Anyone got any good recommendations of the Brand and model I should be looking at?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Kell said:


> Need to get four new tyres for our Avant:
> 
> 205/55/16 (W?)
> 
> ...


???

Tom


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

D'oh...

http://www.blackcircles.com/public/order?view=standard


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kumho KU31 is very good.
Goodyear GSD3 is excellent and quiet.
Goodyear NCT 5 are very good
Pirelli P6000 are superb
The dunlops are quite noisy

The pick would be GSD3 otherwise I would go for P6000, they are an excellent all round tyre but there is not much in it price wise.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thanks - we never seem to keep cars long wnought to replace the tyres on them so always end up with the dross the dealers put on them. IIRC we've probably got five different tyres on at the moment which is far from ideal.

All the advice I ever read is never skimp on tyres, but it just seems like such a wedge of cash in one hit. Especially as the front pads and discs need replacing too.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

We have Dunlop D9000s on ours. I don't know if they are cheap or expensive, but they perform correctly. Mileage wise we get around 25k out of them swapping round after about 12k miles. They seem to work alright in the dry, but in damp conditions the front wheels seem rather eager to spin. I can't really comment on how they work in the winter as I use snow tyres as soon as the weather starts to turn. I will probably try an equivalent Michelin next time, just for a change, but have no real complaints about the Dunlops and when I only replaced two tyres I was quite happy to put the same on again.

p.s. Not sure if that model is still available as it was what was on the car when it was delivered 43 months ago.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> All the advice I ever read is never skimp on tyres, but it just seems like such a wedge of cash in one hit.


Depends on what you want from a tyre, fi you want ultimate performance then go for the GSD3, Pirelli P Zero or Michelin PS2. It you want a good all rounder then the Kumho KU31 or NCT5 are good and I have used both.

Try these guys http://www.protyre.co.uk/. I buy all our tyres off them, good prices and excellent service.

At the end of the day its what you want to spend. The main brands will always be more and the budget will always have a certain stigma attached to them. Most of the budget brands are made by the main manufacturers anyway.

There will always be some people who will just poo poo the idea of a non main brand tyre (there are lots on here :wink: ) but there is nothing wrong with them, all tyres have to conform to a safety standard, the quality is no less but the design is different.

Remember its round, rubber and sticks to the road.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds like a good excuse to get a new car to me. Ashtrays full, needs a wash, new tyres....yep, any one of them 8)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you tried http://www.mytyres.co.uk? Their website gives a good idea of what is available and cost. When I have used them in the past I ordered some tyres on a Tuesday evening and they arrived Thursday lunch time from Germany!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I share the view on the Dunlops - last ages, but pretty crap up front, especially in the wet. Had them on the A3 and the A4, and did not like them. Changed to the Eagle GSD3 F1s, and they are a revelation. Brilliant. They supposedly have the same wear rate as the Dunlop 9000s (220?), but not sure whether they will match the Dunlops for longevity. Extra grip usually comes at the price of increased wear.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had P6000 on both my A3's and TT and found them excellent value for money.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My TT was speced with P6000s to begin with, but when they needed replacing I changed the wheels and tyres in one hit and got Avon ZZ3s.

To be honest, they're fine, but then I don't push that hard really (evidentally as the Pirellis lasted 30,000 miles).

I would have been happy to go for those again but looking at that site, they seem more expensive than better tyres if that makes sense.

I'll have to have a proper look this weekend and see what can be done with regard to maybe replacing two now and two in a month or so when we have more cash. :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

for what its worth I have continental sport contacts on mine


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> for what its worth I have continental sport contacts on mine


Worst tyre I've ever had on any car :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > for what its worth I have continental sport contacts on mine
> ...


why?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just one more question...

The tyres currently on my car are V rated but I can't see the load rating on the quick phonecam shot I took. :roll:

Do they really need to be any higher rated than V? It is up to 149 mph after all, and I doubt my car's capable of that, but I don't want to void my insurance.

Also, what load rating should I be getting?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Kell,

There is curently a 25% off deal on Michelin's if you buy 4 or more. I was just looking myself (Monday in fact) for my car and from what started out as a Â£1,000+ shopping trip was soon Â£760 once I discovered the offer. ATS/KwikFit had the offer on for sure, but other independents didn't for some reason.

Rich.

[edit]

Have a go with Michelin's Tyre selector.. http://www.michelin.co.uk/uk/auto/auto_TS.jsp


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ResB said:


> Kell,
> 
> There is curently a 25% off deal on Michelin's if you buy 4 or more. I was just looking myself (Monday in fact) for my car and from what started out as a Â£1,000+ shopping trip was soon Â£760 once I discovered the offer. ATS/KwikFit had the offer on for sure, but other independents didn't for some reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich - but we got tyres priced up at ATS when we had the brakes done and the Michelins were Â£350 for four AFTER the 25% discount. By my reckoning that would make them around Â£117 each.

Blackcircles didn't have an offer on, but even their (fittted) price was less for all four by a considerable margin.

You should try them out - plus, if you're a TTOC member you get an additional 5% discount.


----------

